# need help with 666 engine



## dan01 (Jan 15, 2014)

i have a marx 666 my dad gave me many years ago it will not run . i replaced the motor and clean it too ,i can a dd electric to it all it does hum .can any body help me please i would like to get it go again. 
thank you for your help.
dan01


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lets start slowly, what is a dd electric? Why and how did you replace the motor? What transformer are you using? If it has a light does it light up? How does the pick up shoe look?


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

sjm9911 said:


> Lets start slowly, what is a dd electric? Why and how did you replace the motor? What transformer are you using? If it has a light does it light up? How does the pick up shoe look?


I think he meant "add electric". anyway, good questions for him to start with 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope it was add and not DC


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Referring to your initial post, you state that you replaced the motor, and cleaned it. If you replaced the motor, what did you replace it with (from what other loco?). As far as cleaning, was it just the overall loco. You state that you added electric (apparent typo in your post), but what transformer did you use to test it with. If in fact it was a transformer. Your loco is "O" gauge, and runs on AC, not DC. DC is typical of HO, and lower gauges, which use DC motors. O gauge and higher are typically AC motors. One possibility with the motor is the reversing unit is stuck. I have never dealt with Marx motors, to give any guidance, but that is one possibility. If you have or can get a spray can of Contact Cleaner, try to spray the reverse unit, and then re-test the motor. 

Give us a little more info on what you did, as to how you actually tested it, and maybe we can help you along.


----------



## dan01 (Jan 15, 2014)

ok here goes my 666 engine was put up for the season when I got it out to run it . it would not run so I torn it apart .I have a few kind of transforms not one helped .and I did clean the motor with contact cleaner .where is the reverse unit? please help 
dan01


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try tapping the top. Or flipping it. Marx e units are known to stick locking it in one gear.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Search "Marx Reverse- unit pictorial"

Use the search function and type exactly what is above without the quote marks, and it will show you the reverse unit, and how to fix it. This was posted by a member that has since left the forum, but the info is very good.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, it is supposed to associated with Anti Christ!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a link to the post mentioned: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25409&highlight=Marx+Reverse+unit+pictorial


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are some pics that show you the Marx reverse unit. Ignore
the various diesel engines etc. that are for some odd reason
in this collection. You'll see the body frame with the wheels,
motor and headlight. The headlight is attached to the unit.

In other pics you see close up of the unit and how it operates.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Don


----------

